# Tiny Lionfish in Biocube?



## Shadowcat0789 (Feb 2, 2009)

What do you guys think of putting a tiny volitan lionfish in a 14 gal biocube? With his fins extended he's about the size of a quarter, he's itty bitty. At this point he would be the only fish as my other fish decided it was a good idea to get stuck in the rock and die :-( I do have some corals in there, a few snails and a small lobsterwho spends most of his time hiding among the rock.

What do you think?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

IMO, no.

first off what caused a fish to just randomly die? this is something to figure out to avoid future issues. 
the lion will def. out grow such a small tank in no time and the lobster will prob. eat him at that size now. lions also eat anything that fits in their mouth so when it gets alittle bigger your livestock is at risk. these fish need a bigger tank.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

A Lionfish of any size is not an option.


----------



## chrismcdonald (Apr 12, 2009)

Im not a lionfish fan in any tank there not a good fish for any thing but a fish only tank with just them and that gets realy boreing to look at trust me. I have the same problem with sharks i always wanted a banded catshark but then i did my home work and i change my mind.


----------



## aquakid (Jun 22, 2008)

For a little while if you're going to get a bigger tank. if not, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
DON'T EVEN THINK ABOUT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

